# locust laying substrate drying out-what to use?



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi
I've just been reading the thread about locust breeding, I have been successfull in getting the locust to mate and lay but my house gets rather hot and the sand/soil always seems to dry out (even when I check it before and after work) so my question is this: do you think they would lay their eggs and would they hatch in vermiculite?
its just an idea I've been toying with but as yet have not tried it, wondered if anyone had any ideas at all?
Ratley


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

So far I've had three attempts at hatching the eggs and only been successful once, 









and the babies all seem to be growing nicely
just a shame the others seemed to dry out


----------



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi i mixed some vermiculite in with one of my pots of sand before and they laid in there still and hatched very well, + the vermiculite seemed to hold its moisture for longer: victory:


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you for your reply (thought I was the only one on the planet for a while) I'll give that a go then as it seems such a shame to loose babies through not being able to keep substrate at right dampness :2thumb:


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

TOP TIP......: victory:

Get a small 3.5" round flower pot. Cut a plastic 2lt coke bottle down so its the same hight as the flower pot. Fill the flower pot with sand, place a small amount, 1-2cm of water in the coke bottle. Put the flower pot in the coke bottle and magic, your sand will never dry out again.....

If it gets to wet you have to much water in the bottle......:2thumb:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

i us bug tubs full of sand. when the locust have layd i put them in a worm place and let the sand dry after a feek ill spary the sand so its rellt wet then leave it agen.. the eggs will start to hatch. a few days later. thats works well for me =]


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

Roonstar said:


> TOP TIP......: victory:
> 
> Get a small 3.5" round flower pot. Cut a plastic 2lt coke bottle down so its the same hight as the flower pot. Fill the flower pot with sand, place a small amount, 1-2cm of water in the coke bottle. Put the flower pot in the coke bottle and magic, your sand will never dry out again.....
> 
> If it gets to wet you have to much water in the bottle......:2thumb:


I think this is probably going to be a really top tip, will be trying it real soon : victory:



samhaines said:


> i us bug tubs full of sand. when the locust have layd i put them in a worm place and let the sand dry after a feek ill spary the sand so its rellt wet then leave it agen.. the eggs will start to hatch. a few days later. thats works well for me =]


 
I have tried this but it all dries out so quickly, our house tends to sit about over 85f (the incubator never comes on unless I turn it right up)
it gets even hotter on hot days! (thank god for well insulated incubators)
but thank you very much for the replys


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

No problem, let me know how you get on.......: victory:


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Roonstar said:


> TOP TIP......: victory:
> 
> Get a small 3.5" round flower pot. Cut a plastic 2lt coke bottle down so its the same hight as the flower pot. Fill the flower pot with sand, place a small amount, 1-2cm of water in the coke bottle. Put the flower pot in the coke bottle and magic, your sand will never dry out again.....
> 
> If it gets to wet you have to much water in the bottle......:2thumb:


You top tip theif!!!!


----------

